# Ohio River - Jefferson County New PB Flattie!!



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Went out this past Tuesday with my neighbor, got a late start. Fishing a deep section of creek about 400 yards upstream from the Ohio. We're fishing in about 8-12' of water, deep cut S bend type area.

My buddy caught a 7lb flat on cut sucker at about 10pm. I tossed a med sized live gill out... Not 15 minutes later I looked at my line and it looked funny... It was drooped a lot and I wasn't sure why. No clicker was taken... Nothing. I went to reel in unknowingly to recast, and felt like I had a snag. Jerked hard to try to get the snag free... And the snag started swimming!!!

The fish was only maybe 30 feet away from me. He started peeling drag on my Penn Squall, and diving deep. I wrestled with him for maybe 2 minutes before having him beached.*

I thought he was only 20lbs, my Squall/ECAT4 is a big combo and brought him in with ease. When my buddy reached down and grabbed him, I saw how fat this guy was. Knew immediately it might be my PB. Sure enough 34lb-2oz late Aug flatty!!!

Great fish! I just wish I would have gotten to fight him a little longer. God, I love river fishing.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Nice catch!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice flattie man!!

Salmonid


----------



## EarlyBird (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice fish! It's good to know that the big ones are getting hungry again. I am headed down that way tonight if this rain lets up at all. I have to get some more bait and a few gills in the bucket.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice fish - I am sure that was a fun one to bring it. Congrats!


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

That's a good one! Congrats


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Very nice !!!

I only know of a couple of creeks that you describe
that way !

Well done keep at it !!!

Come to think maybe just one.


----------

